# Gleich ein paar fragen zur Webentwicklung



## sulo (30. Sep 2009)

Hi ihr lieben leutchen,

ich fange an mich mit der Webentwicklung in Java und Java im allgemeinen zu beschaeftigen... doch sind mir dazu gleich einige Fragen gekommen.

1. Was ist denn so der Standard den man in Java zum entwickeln von Webapplicationen benutzt? Einfach die kombination aus Servlets und JSP? oder dieses JSF? oder was ganz anderes? 

2. Bei uns an der Hochschule hats zum Thema servlets z.b. meist nur Literatur von 2004 oder 2002 ... kann ich trotzdessen bedenkenlos daraus lernen oder hat sich da sehr viel getan so das es unratsam is veraltete techniken zu lernen?

3. Wie verschicke ich mit Java am besten JSON als Response? gibts da evl. ne Klasse oder Lib fuer?

Waere toll wenn mir da jemand Antwort drauf geben koennte.

Danke und Gruesse Sulo


----------



## Atze (1. Okt 2009)

zu 1:
es gibt nicht "den standard" oder "das perfekte framework" für die webentwicklung mit java, für fast jeden anwendungsfall gibt es die passenden werkzeuge. wenn du genau weißt was du machen willst, musst du schauen, womit du das deinen fähigkeiten nach am besten und effektivsten umsetzt.
zu 2:
natürlich sind die grundstrukturen (was ist ein servlet etc.) gleich geblieben, aber da sich in java(se) sowohl auch in j2ee/jee5 in den letzten jahren (ein bischen was) getan hat, ist es wohl angebracht aktuelle literatur zu nutzen, gibt ja genügend tutorials im netz
zu 3:
JSON in Java


----------



## JanHH (5. Okt 2009)

JSF ist schon nicht verkehrt, und auch in gewisser Weise "der Standard". Für Datenbankzugriffe (Persistenz) entsprechend JPA. Direkt auf Servlet-Ebene zu programmieren ist eigentlich nur in einigen Spezialfällen notwendig (z.B. wenn auf Basis der Request-Parameter dynamisch eine Grafik erzeugt werden soll).

Also generell ist es wohl ganz ratsam, mit JSF anzufangen. Ist zwar auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss und hat diverse Mängel, aber es ist eigentlich die Basis, auf der es dann weitergeht.


----------

